# MTD 4X4 31AH4Q3G501 Looking for Manual



## JFL011960 (Feb 15, 2020)

Got this snowblower with 4 wheel drive, Yard-Man by MTD ID on sticker model # 31AH4Q3G501, when I search the MTD site for a parts/operator manual this model does not exist, Instead I find Cub Cadet model 31AH4Q3G100 4 Wheel Drive and White Outdoor model 31AH4Q3G190 4 wheel drive, these appear to be the same unit but I really wish I could find the exact manual for the MTD model. Anyone here have one or can direct me to one would be appreciated, tried loading pic but cannot figure out how to.


----------



## JFL011960 (Feb 15, 2020)

Here is pic of the id label


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I tried and had no luck either

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF 

You might want to email or call MTD and see if they can send you a manual on it. Paper, PDF, .... ?

I know I've seen it sold as a Craftsman and Cub Cadet too.
Not sure if this is an exact crossover and the diagrams leave a lot to be desired https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/2e5pl0p3nh-000247/craftsman-247888540-gas-snowblower-parts

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CRAFTSMAN-...L-2-WITH-ILLUSTRATED-PARTS-LIST-/371713089752
https://lawn-garden.needmanual.com/craftsman-247-888540-28-snow-blower-owners-manual.html


.


----------



## Pedalspinner (Dec 26, 2020)

JFL011960 said:


> Got this snowblower with 4 wheel drive, Yard-Man by MTD ID on sticker model # 31AH4Q3G501, when I search the MTD site for a parts/operator manual this model does not exist, Instead I find Cub Cadet model 31AH4Q3G100 4 Wheel Drive and White Outdoor model 31AH4Q3G190 4 wheel drive, these appear to be the same unit but I really wish I could find the exact manual for the MTD model. Anyone here have one or can direct me to one would be appreciated, tried loading pic but cannot figure out how to.


Does this help?








YARD-MAN 31AH5C3F401 OPERATOR'S MANUAL Pdf Download


View and Download Yard-Man 31AH5C3F401 operator's manual online. MTD Snow Thrower Operator’s Manual. 31AH5C3F401 snow blower pdf manual download. Also for: 31ah5q3g401.




www.manualslib.com


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

we all know there are a lot of cross over models. I would speculate that the "31AH4Q3G" portion describes the basic chassis / drive / engine / production year and the last three numbers (501) are Brand specific items such as stickers and maybe alternate features (knobs or such). As Kiss4afrog suggested, call MTD for your manual, just for peace of mind. I keep spread sheets of my various repairs and note within them the cross over models for future use.


----------



## Grizzlyblackopps (Jan 6, 2022)

did you ever find a service manual for that machine? I’m in the same situation


----------

